# Visual Basic > Games and Graphics Programming > Game Demos >  Demo style 4k Procedural Graphics for VB6. Sources included.

## Mikle

Demo style 4k Procedural Graphics for VB6.
Resolution - 1024*768.

File demo.bat obtained from Unpacked.exe by archiver Dropper.
demo.bat works only in Windows XP, run the other Unpacked.exe.
Run and wait a few seconds.
Spacebar - change the image.
Esc - exit.

----------


## Hack

_Removed executable code from zip file_

----------


## DracullSoft

Interesting and Produces a very nice view - especially interesting because of small code / program size

----------


## janpan40

May i use some of this in my orpg?

----------


## Mikle

Yes, it's free.

----------


## TizzyT

Strange windows defender flagged/removed Sunrise.zip after download.

----------


## passel

Well, there is an odd "demo.bat" file in the zip which doesn't appear to be a batch file, i.e. it is non-text so is a "binary" file of some type that looks like it should unpack something (p.s. yes, it is mentioned in the original post, and being a binary file, probably should have been removed by hack when he removed the others. I guess he missed it because of the name).

Here is a new zip without that file in it. See if it can be downloaded successfully.  

I also ported the code to a VB.net version (using background threads to create images) some time back. I wonder if I should see if I can find that and post it in another thread.
There is little code (hence the 4K term) to the program.

----------


## Mikle

The term 4k is applied because .bat file is a stand-alone self-extracting program. This is the demoscene.

----------

